# Honey's eternal shelf life



## jjayf (Aug 15, 2020)

Safe to eat but there are changes over time and temperature aren't there? The enzymes degrade , sugars continue to change, honey seems to change flavor and darken with time


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

jjayf said:


> Safe to eat but there are changes over time and temperature aren't there? The enzymes degrade , sugars continue to change, honey seems to change flavor and darken with time


Enzymes degrade.
HMF increases.
Over time (many years) it is just a sweet substance with lots of HMF in it.
Why mislead people into consuming that stuff?


----------

